# Amano shrimp - where?



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Anybody seen these around? seems to be in short supply as I've heard from Menagerie. They do have some but I'm looking for larger quantities.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Good luck with your search. They are just nowhere to be found right now. Wholesalers and over seas sellers have none.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

darkangel66n said:


> Good luck with your search. They are just nowhere to be found right now. Wholesalers and over seas sellers have none.


That's not entirely correct at the moment. We received 250 Amanos a couple of weeks ago from our main Singapore source, which have mostly sold, but are expecting another 100 this coming Thursday.

They have been sporadically available over the last month after being non-existant from most sources for a while. The price has jumped by about 40%


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll be there Thursday then. Thanks


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

cb1021 said:


> I'll be there Thursday then. Thanks


Friday... we don't sell day of arrival


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

Shrimp Fever also has some short nose algae eating shrimp that are around the same size as Amano's but are less aggressive apparently. They are a similar colour as Amano's but different markings. I don't know if they have them in stock, it was a while ago that I was there.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry, no Amanos arriving this week. Some cool fish arriving but no inverts on this order.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

awwwww rats!

Thanks


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Angelfins has more than 300 amanos instock.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have about 100 instock now


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Shrimp Fever just got in a shipment as well.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome! Good to know. I went to NAFB and they had 8 (unless the person there didn't go to the right tank) - I bought them. I need more though, so thanks.


----------

